# New tacticool flashlight at.....Walmart!!



## mikekoz (Nov 9, 2013)

My wife and I just got back from Walmart and while looking at my usual stuff(lights, electronics) this was in one of the aisles:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us\ 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us I am normally not a fan of multiple 18650 lights, but I have just never seen anything like this at Walmart. It is 750 lumens on high, has a low (brightness not specified), and a disco strobe. It also charges via a USB cable, and comes with a 2 amp AC charger, USB cable, plus a USB charger to use in your cars DC socket. It is also regulated! The battery that came with it is a low capacity 2 18650 2000 mAh battery pack, but any 2 18650's should work. Going to test it this eve when it gets dark!


----------



## TheVat26 (Nov 9, 2013)

Interesting. How much was it?


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 9, 2013)

TheVat26 said:


> Interesting. How much was it?


 Sorry! $49.88. I think that is a good price for a light like this in a brick and mortar store! :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 9, 2013)

& looks to be sharkproof.

Good find, congrats!


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Nov 9, 2013)

Ironically, i picked one up as the display was being put out, and found the price at the register. While i did buy it, i ended up returning it, still in the package:
- Tail cap is rear clickly
- Mode selection does not hide the SOS beacon
- Front lens is very cheap plastic
- Not waterproof

For a $20 light, i wouldn't care. But for $50, there are other, quality lights (not dual 18650) that are better construction all around. I couldn't justify half a c-note on a light that i can't even EDC (i am odd, i EDC my Fenix Tk15...).


----------



## Jetnoise (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the follow up, mad cat. I was gonna jump on this one for my shotgun, but I want waterproof!


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow. 10 watt LED. Must be POWERFUL!


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 9, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> Wow. 10 watt LED. Must be POWERFUL!



I have never fully understood what that really means!


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Nov 9, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> Wow. 10 watt LED. Must be POWERFUL!



ACtually, for what its worth, you can see that it is an XM-L (not a 2 though.. the PCB is green on top). 



mikekoz said:


> I have never fully understood what that really means!


 Watts = Amps x Volts
In this case, they are looking at 8.4v, so the LED is being pushed to 10W, it is receiving ~1.2Amps.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 9, 2013)

After testing it and looking at the light more carefully, I think I am going to return it. I was going to use a few 18650's I have that are much higher capacity, but then I noticed something odd about the battery pack that came with the light. If you look carefully at the end of the battery pack that goes towards the head, it actually has a + and a - connection. There is a metal ring around the center area of the cell that registers as a negative terminal on my multi tester. Standard 18650's do work, but I think I see a danger in using them. Under the head of the light there are two metal contacts which protrude. One makes contact with the + terminal at the end of the cell, one makes contact with the -. A standard 18650 has a larger + terminal connector than the stock cell , and it looks like if the battery just moves a tad bit, the + end of the battery will touch the - connection under the head. I am not an expert, but I believe this could cause a short in the battery and then !.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 9, 2013)

mikekoz said:


> After testing it and looking at the light more carefully, I think I am going to return it. I was going to use a few 18650's I have that are much higher capacity, but then I noticed something odd about the battery pack that came with the light. If you look carefully at the end of the battery pack that goes towards the head, it actually has a + and a - connection. There is a metal ring around the center area of the cell that registers as a negative terminal on my multi tester. Standard 18650's do work, but I think I see a danger in using them. Under the head of the light there are two metal contacts which protrude. One makes contact with the + terminal at the end of the cell, one makes contact with the -. A standard 18650 has a larger + terminal connector than the stock cell , and it looks like if the battery just moves a tad bit, the + end of the battery will touch the - connection under the head. I am not an expert, but I believe this could cause a short in the battery and then !.




that's how it charges two 18650's with a 5v USB. probably safer than Nitecore's "solution" of charging two 18650's in SERIES WITHOUT BMS!


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 9, 2013)

Ozark Trail's 500 lumen 6xAA light is the better deal; lots of box-store high-output lights to choose from this year..


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 9, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Ozark Trail's 500 lumen 6xAA light is the better deal; lots of box-store high-output lights to choose from this year..



Damn right there are! It seems to nearly every big box store carries at 500+ lumen flashlight now. Home Depot being the front runner at the moment. I want to get a couple of the duracell rebrands at Costco.


----------



## bright star (Nov 9, 2013)

SOS on the mainline ? and the plastic lens would do it for me !!! deal breaker.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 10, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> & looks to be sharkproof.
> 
> Good find, congrats!



Wow. Not even Pelican covers shark bite:


> The guarantee does not cover shark bite, bear attack and children under five.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 10, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> that's how it charges two 18650's with a 5v USB. probably safer than Nitecore's "solution" of charging two 18650's in SERIES WITHOUT BMS!


 Thanks. I figured that was the way the battery charged, but I am just concerned the positive terminal of a standard 18650 may touch the negative ground contact. The form factor of the light is also not my favorite. I agree with StarHalo, the 6AA OT is a better deal and I like that a lot better.


----------



## Raze (Nov 10, 2013)

I wonder which manufacturer did Wal-Mart rebranded this light from.


----------



## El Camino (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm a little weary of lights like this. Rechargable series 18650's in a really cheap light like this seems to be a bit risky. Ozark Trail lights seem to have some QC issues.


----------



## wdfly (Nov 11, 2013)

I was looking at this light tonight, I'm glad I decided to try to read up on it before buying it. It might be worth it at half the price but 50 dollars I want a little more bang for my buck.


----------



## Quality (Nov 13, 2013)

At $50 a Jetbeam BC40 would be a much better buy. If you looked around you could get a BC40 for around 40$, possibly less.


----------



## Burncycle (Nov 18, 2013)

Tried it. It's got neat throw for someone who is used to EDC style lights, but the beam is sloppy and tail clicky on something that long is awkward.


----------



## Lightning Bub (Dec 5, 2013)

*Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*

Has anyone tried the Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88? I looked at them in the store, and was thinking of asking my kids to buy it for me as a gift for Christmas.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Generic-TL10WO-Ozark-Trail-Ultra-Bright-LED-Flashlight-750-Lumens/29341480


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*

Ehhh. I have their Ozark Trail 02 Cool 10" 12v fan and it works pretty well, but I don't know about that light. It looks like something cheap out of Deal-extreme, or any of the XXX-Fire lights you can find for cheap.

If you can remove the cells and replace them yourself, you might want to go that route. I'm sure that they're not using quality Pannie, LG, Sanyo and/or Samsung cells, for that price.

Also, if you do get it and you can remove the cells, you might want to check the charged up cells with a volt meter and see what you see.

Li-Ion stuff isn't something that you want to cheap out on.

Chris


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*

The Ozark Trail 500 lumen 6 AA light right next to that one on the shelf is the better deal. Or if you just want a larger inexpensive high-output light, get the $30 3 C 1000 lumen model at Home Depot..


----------



## Norm (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*



StarHalo said:


> The Ozark Trail 500 lumen 6 AA light right next to that one on the shelf is the better deal..



Thread

Norm


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*

Here is the ongoing thread on this light: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?374178-New-tacticool-flashlight-at-Walmart!!

Merged - Norm


----------



## wedlpine (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*

I picked up one of these lights at Walmart a month or so ago. It was on clearance for 50% off. Ugly beam. Put some diffuser film on the lens, much nicer now. Lights up the whole backyard nicely.

Went to Walmart yesterday and found out why they were on clearance. Looks like they updated the emitter because they are now labeled at over 1000 lumens. Still $50 though. Too much for me for a cheap light. Maybe when they go on clearance as well in six months.


----------



## RIX TUX (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*

That toilet plunger doesn't look very tactical to me.


----------



## wedlpine (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*

I am really loving this light now with the diffuser film on it.


----------



## LEDrock (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*



RIX TUX said:


> That toilet plunger doesn't look very tactical to me.



LOL! That gave me a good laugh! Yeah, it does look very unconventional. I saw the 1,000 lumen model at Walmart last time I was there and was delighted that I could try it in the store while still in the package. It put out about as much light as the sun. But for me, a light I can actually have with me is more important. If I needed a light for a home out in the country where I want to use it for security outdoors, then this might be good. Maybe a good "home defense" light anywhere else too!


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*

My USB rechargeable 4 Sevens MMR-X Regen (single 18650, 2600 mAh) has a similar 18650 in it with the positive & negative in the head for recharging.


----------



## wedlpine (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable flashlight at Walmart for $49.88*



nfetterly said:


> My USB rechargeable 4 Sevens MMR-X Regen (single 18650, 2600 mAh) has a similar 18650 in it with the positive & negative in the head for recharging.



I was just looking for a single 18650 battery that I could use with this light. Maybe this one would work. I also want to find a battery tube for the light that will just fit a single 18650 cell. That shouldn't be too hard.

If anybody has any suggestions, I would like to hear them.


----------

